
Seemywhere.com - ashishk
http://seemywhere.com/home.0;jsessionid=b2298ba162f06024b25ae93f04db
======
stillmotion
I really don't get it. What username? Do I actually have to sign up for
another site? From my impressions, I thought I could just enter in any
username and see a location of a friend from data collected from other
networks. Now that would be cool.

~~~
vizard
From their FAQ, you signup for their site with a "username". Then you install
their software on your phone. Their software determines your location using
the cellular network. Once you install the software, anyone who knows your
username can see your location.

Creepy :|

------
juston
Hi,

I work at SeeMyWhere and might be able to help with your questions.

1\. To get SeeMyWhere to work, you have to download Xtify onto your phone. We
suggest you do that by visiting SeeMyWhere.com on your phone, clicking
download, and following the instructions from there.

2\. As currently implemented, SeeMyWhere allows you to view the location of
anyone who shares his or her username with you and who has location updates
activated.

3\. We are planning to sync with Facebook and Twitter, but aren't interested
in competing with Loopt. They're a full-blown social network where we're an
extremely simple location sharing tool. Some will want all of Loopt's
features, others will appreciate SeeMyWhere's simplicity.

4\. Location sharing isn't for everyone. If you feel it's a step towards Big
Brother, then services like ours isn't for you. However, others appreciate the
convenience and interconnectivity SeeMyWhere affords.

5\. Our software only works on Blackberry, Symbian, Windows Mobile, and Andoid
phones.

I hope that clears up the questions that were raised. Feel free to ask further
questions either in this thread or through our help link at SeeMyWhere.com.

------
tontoa4
No results found for 3 of my usernames. I don't really understand the premise
of the site.

------
manny
its a bit confusing at first, i'll admit.

I think the premise is that alot of people sign up (with usernames they
choose) and then give that username out to friends and family so people can
see where they are...

A sort of twitter-meets-GPS(?) except not as cool as twitter or GPS. :|

------
andreas_s
Example: <http://seemywhere.com/jeremy>

------
there
from the site's faq:

q: "Will I ever be able to restrict who can view my location?"

a: "Maybe."

why would anyone use this?

------
staunch
Yet Another Loopt clone, or?

